

What computers can't do  - TriinT
http://plus.maths.org/issue5/turing/index.html

======
dkersten
A lot of people don't really like his stuff, but, personally, I find Cleo
Saulniers articles interesting (and in this case, maybe even relevant):

Cantors theory: <http://my.opera.com/Vorlath/blog/2009/06/22/cantors-theorem>
and [http://my.opera.com/Vorlath/blog/2009/07/05/cantors-
theory-v...](http://my.opera.com/Vorlath/blog/2009/07/05/cantors-theory-
visualized)

The halting problem: [http://my.opera.com/Vorlath/blog/2009/04/16/flaw-in-
halting-...](http://my.opera.com/Vorlath/blog/2009/04/16/flaw-in-halting-
problem-proofs) and [http://my.opera.com/Vorlath/blog/2009/06/18/halting-
problem-...](http://my.opera.com/Vorlath/blog/2009/06/18/halting-problem-
composability-and-compositionality)

------
cesare
I didn't know that Turing studied morphogenesis. D'Arcy Thompson's "On Growth
and Form" (mentioned in the article) is a fascinating read (at least, it was
for me).

For a nice introduction to computability theory I suggest David Harel
"Computers Ltd".

------
mylifeforaiur
Hmm... I'm upset they forgot the PCP again. It's something people think the
computer should be able to do (quickly?).

~~~
swolchok
Post correspondence problem
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_correspondence_problem>), not
phencyclidine (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phencyclidine>).

~~~
dkersten
Hahaha that was my first reaction too.

------
fungi
math _s_

the way it should be!

